# Taunton Press 2008 Tool Buying Guide



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think today is the last day to order this and get free shipping. That's what my email said anyway could just be sales pitch.

But be forwarned if you order it online they are having a glitch. You could be charged $25.45 for shipping and you'll have to call them and get it reversed which they will of course. 

Might be better off to order on the phone and avoid that issue altogether. 800-477-8727 

It's one of the best $10 ($9.99) you can spend if you plan to buy even one tool this coming year. 

I know this isn't a tool review per se but appropriate here I think to make sure and reach all the tool hounds who might not be aware of this valuable (and fun!) resource. It is not available until 9/3/07 but ya better get in line early.


----------

